

Paypal to government: Be more like us - zengr
http://m.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/10/30/paypal-to-government-be-more-like-us/

======
czbond
Be more like paypal? Paypal is difficult to use, an omnipotent power who shuts
off access at their discretion, and frustrates it's users. It sounds as if the
government is already exactly like Paypal.

